
China to create largest mega city in the world with 42 million people  - Uncle_Sam
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/8278315/China-to-create-largest-mega-city-in-the-world-with-42-million-people.html
======
stefanobernardi
I'm very curious to understand why, can someone please enlighten me? I'm
seriously failing to understand here.

